# Launch4J - EXE mit ICO klappt nicht



## Ollek (2. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich bekomme es nicht hin, ein ICO im Launch4J für eine EXE Datei festzulegen.
Bekomme immer BUILD FAILED.

Wenn ich den ICON Tag im launch4j.xml frei lass, läuft die Erstellung der EXE durch, ohne Fehler.
Aber wenn ich den Pfad zur ICO-Datei einsetze, läuft dieser auf Fehler.

Stelle die XML und den Ausgabe der fehlermeldung auf Konsole online, hoffe ich könnt mir weiterhelfen. :rtfm:

[XML]
<launch4jConfig>
  <dontWrapJar>false</dontWrapJar>
  <headerType>gui</headerType>
  <jar>irgendwas.jar</jar>
  <outfile>irgendwas.exe</outfile>
  <errTitle>Irgendwas</errTitle>
  <cmdLine></cmdLine>
  <chdir>.</chdir>
  <priority>normal</priority>
  <downloadUrl>http://java.com/download</downloadUrl>
  <supportUrl></supportUrl>
  <customProcName>true</customProcName>
  <stayAlive>false</stayAlive>
  <manifest></manifest>
  <icon>D:\Projekte\workspace\SQL2File\src\icons\sql2file.ico</icon>
  <jre>
    <path></path>
    <minVersion>1.5.0</minVersion>
    <maxVersion></maxVersion>
    <jdkPreference>preferJre</jdkPreference>
  </jre>
  <versionInfo>
    <fileVersion></fileVersion>
    <txtFileVersion></txtFileVersion>
    <fileDescription>SQL2File</fileDescription>
    <copyright>xxx</copyright>
    <productVersion>5.0.0.0</productVersion>
    <txtProductVersion>5.0.0.0 beta</txtProductVersion>
    <productName>SQL2File</productName>
    <companyName>xxx</companyName>
    <originalFilename>SQL2File.exe</originalFilename>
	<internalName>Irgendwas</internalName>
  </versionInfo>
</launch4jConfig>
[/XML]


----------



## Landei (2. Sep 2011)

Ich vermute mal, du brauchst entweder [c]\\[/c] oder [c]/[/c] für den Icon-Pfad. Wenn das nicht hilft, kannst du eventuell noch [c]file:///C/...[/c] oder so probieren.


----------



## Ulathar (5. Sep 2011)

ich verwende 

```
<icon>E:\Coding\project42\appicon.ico</icon>
```

und kann problemlos ne exe generieren. an dne / bzw \ kanns bei ihm also nicht liegen...


----------



## Jigga (27. Sep 2011)

evtl ist die ICO-Datei in einem anderen Format gespeichert und hat nur fälschlicher weise die Endung .ico?


----------

